# Wenn KL6041 und oder KL6811 angeschlossen sind wir die CX9020 nicht mehr gefunden



## Darkghost (10 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist das Thema eine Schlussfolgerung von: https://www.sps-forum.de/gebaeudeau...-zielsystems-cx-warum-jetzt-gehts-wieder.html
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Titel zu ändern.

Es ist so, dass wenn ich die KL6041 und oder KL6811 anschließe, ich die CX9020 erkennen (Broadcastsuche) und auch die Box und die Klemmen über die Suche finden kann.
Schließe ich jetzt die KL6041 und oder KL6811 mit meinen anderen Klemmen an, dann finde ich die SPS nicht mehr.

Die Klemmen sind die folgt angeschlossen:
CX9020, KL1104, KL2531, KL2531, KL2114, KL6860, KL6041, KL9010

Schließe ich die Klemmen ohne die KL6041 und KL6811 an funktioniert auch alles.

Sind alle Klemmen angeschossen, dann leuchtet die Power LED grün und die TC blau.

Hat jemand eine Idee warum die beiden KL nicht mit den anderen funktionieren oder die SPS nicht mehr gefunden wird?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (10 Dezember 2016)

Hattest Du nicht irgendwo erwähnt, das betreffende Klemmen gebraucht irgendwo geschossen sind?

Ich würde einen Defekt nicht ausschließen. Sind es wirklich K-Bus-Klemmen? (Schau nochmal drauf Kxxxxx oder Exxxxx)


----------



## holgermaik (10 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Stefan.

So wie du das schreibst ist das schon sehr seltsam und kann eigentlich nicht sein. Es würde ja bedeuten, dass die Klemmen auf die Ethernetaschaltung zurückwirken oder den CX zum Absturz bringen.

Nur damit ich es richtig verstanden habe:





> CX9020,  KL6811, KL6041, KL9010 -> ist i.o., alles funktioniert
> CX9020, KL1104, KL2531, KL2531, KL2114, KL9010 -> ist i.o., alles funktioniert
> CX9020, KL1104, KL2531, KL2531, KL2114, KL6811, KL6041, KL9010 -> nicht i.o.



Da es bei der KL6041 & KL6811 um Masterklemmen handelt (und diese auch noch gebraucht sind ), würde ich sie als erstes mal auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen.
Bitte nochmal überprüfen ob *alle* Klemmen KL Typen sind oder sich eine Exxx dazwischengemogelt hat.

Wie du schon bemerkt hast, hat die KL6041 keine Powerkontakte. Wenn du rechts weitere Klemmen anstecken möchtest, musst du eine Einspeiseklemme setzen.

Welchen CX hast du eigentlich? (CX9020-01xx ?) mit welchen Optionsschnittstellen?

Holger


----------



## Darkghost (10 Dezember 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht irgendwo erwähnt, das betreffende Klemmen gebraucht irgendwo geschossen sind?
> 
> Ich würde einen Defekt nicht ausschließen. Sind es wirklich K-Bus-Klemmen? (Schau nochmal drauf Kxxxxx oder Exxxxx)



Ja die Klemmen sind gebraucht aber wie schon gesagt funktionieren diese ja, wenn man die Klemmen ohne die anderen anschließt.
Am Anfang habe ich auch gedacht, dass diese oder eine andere Klemme defekt ist aber einzeln ohne die anderen Klemmen funktionieren diese ja. 
Sind alles K-Bus Klemmen (also fangen zumindest mit KL an...)


----------



## Darkghost (10 Dezember 2016)

Jetzt wird es ganz merkwürdig.

Damit ich als Einsteiger hier nicht evtl. etwas falsches erzähle/behaupte, weil ich es nicht besser weiß, dass es richtig ist aber sich nachher doch als falsch herausstellt, wollte ich zu jeder Variante ein Video aufnehmen.
"Problem" ist nur als ich das Videos mit der Kombi machen wollte. die bisher noch nie ging,  geht diese auf einmal...  Die drei Videos hab ich trotzdem mal hier angefügt. Um zu überprüfen, ob es sich hier auch um live Daten handelt habe ich einen Schater an die digitale 24V Eingangsklemme gemacht und ein paar mal betätigt.
Eigentlich geht ich auch davon aus, dass es leider früher oder später wieder nicht funktioniert.

Bzgl. meiner Videos wäre es super, wenn Ihr mir Feedback geben könntet, ob man jetzt zumindest sagen kann, dass alle KL grundsätzlich eigentlich tun und, ob ich evtl. etwas falsch gemacht habe.

1. _CX9020, KL6811, KL6041, KL9010
_


https://www.dropbox.com/s/yj8fpjwe11iw0a6/SPS_OK2.swf?dl=0_

2. __CX9020, KL1104, KL2531, KL2531, KL2114, KL9010
_https://www.dropbox.com/s/lz75ualo7kx6wdc/SPS_OK.swf?dl=0_

3. __CX9020, KL1104, KL2531, KL2531, KL2114, KL6811, KL6041, KL9010 
_


https://www.dropbox.com/s/3jpknvv411j7zms/SPS_OK3.swf?dl=0

Wie kann ich denn die Klemmen auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen?
Laut Tpenschild die CX9020-0112 (müsste man auf dem Viedeo auch sehen welche Lizenz erkannt wird)

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich mir das zweite Bild so ansehe würde ich sagen, schmeiß die KL1104 weg, die dürfte hinüber sein. An E1 liegen 24V an, dann müsste die LED oben links eigentlich leuchten und Du müsstest außerdem im Systemmanager an dem Eingang ein Signal sehen.
Außerdem könntest Du an den CX mal einen Monitor, Tastatur und Maus anschließen und auf diesem Dir mal das Windows Log ansehen, oder schauen, ob Windows/TwinCAT irgendwelche Meldungen auswirft. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Darkghost (11 Dezember 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das zweite Bild so ansehe würde ich sagen, schmeiß die KL1104 weg, die dürfte hinüber sein. An E1 liegen 24V an, dann müsste die LED oben links eigentlich leuchten und Du müsstest außerdem im Systemmanager an dem Eingang ein Signal sehen.



Ich hab da noch einen Taster zwischen dem man auf dem Foto nicht sehen kann.
Im Video drück ich dann den Taster und das Signal wechselt auf 1. 

Bzgl. des Monitor werde ich mal anschließen, schauen und Rückmeldung geben. Aktuell funktioniert es noch... (heute morgen noch mal probiert) 
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass ich die Klemmen jetzt evtl. in einer anderen Reihenfolge angeschlossen sind.
Vorgestern hatte sich auch meine Fritz Box aufgehängt an der die SPS angeschlossen ist.
Alles andere ist eigentlich gleich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (12 Dezember 2016)

Was Du auf jeden Fall beachten musst ist, dass Du die KL6041 immer ans Ende vor die KL9010 hängen musst, da sie, wie Du ja auch schon gemerkt hast, keine Powerkontakte hat. Wenn hinter diese Klemme noch andere Klemmen montiert werden sollen, die Strom von den Powerkontakten benötigen muss eine Potentialeinspeiseklemme (z.B. KL9100) hinter die KL6041 montiert werden und dann erst die weiteren Klemmen.


----------

